# Difference between the two



## BigBore (Dec 16, 2009)

First I want to thank the creators and active contributors to this site........WOW! I'm 100% convinced that this is _*THE*_ place to be. I want to get into this hobby really bad and chomping at the bit (or end-mill), saving my "allowance" ( my wife is so kind!) for a lathe. I read your posts and scour manufacture's websites religiously. I've been looking at the Grizzly machines and am having trouble discerning the differences/advantages/disadvantages of the G0602 and the G9972Z. There seems to be a plethora of advice, upgrades and operational advice on the 9 X 20's, in general. Although the 602 and the 9972 are not exactly 9 X 20's, am I correct to assume the information for the generic 9 X 20's is applicable to these machines? The big question that I have is what are the differences/advantages/disadvantages between these two? Looking at the spec sheets they are 95% the same. I guess I don't see what the almost $500 difference is. I'm not afraid to spend the extra, I'm just wondering what the advantage would be in order to justify the extra $$$. Thanks in advance for any insights. They are appreciated!

I've been a woodworker hobbyist for 30 years and understand the advantage of not starting with a 7X, and then again it would be crazy to start out with a $10K machine. I figured a "9X" would be appropriate for a home shop hobbyist. I have a 6' area already cleared out in my 2 1/2 car wood shop for the actual lathe.

Here's the two links to the two machines.

G0602 - http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-x-22-Bench-Top-Metal-Lathe/G0602

G9972Z - http://www.grizzly.com/products/11-x-26-Bench-Lathe-w-Gearbox/G9972Z

Thanks again,

Ed

.


----------



## black85vette (Dec 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. I think you will like it here. I went over and looked at the two and did not see anything that justified $500. Maybe I missed something.  They look very similar in size and tooling. Maybe someone else on here may know.  You might just give Grizzly a call and see if they can answer your question.

Let us see how things go in the new shop.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 16, 2009)

I'll be interested too. It's way early for me to leave my little 7x12 but I've been looking. Seems like you have to get to about $1000 to make a jump and then it really pops up.


----------



## ksouers (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, here's what jumped out at me:

11 vs 10 in swing (10%), 22 vs 26 length (15%). These are relatively big differences on smallish machines. Though the difference in swing over the saddle is only 1/4 inch, probably means a stronger saddle.

100 pounds more weight for the 9972. More mass means more stability and stiffness.

The 9972 looks like it's based on the 9x saddle, the 0602 looks like the 7x saddle. They may not be the same at all, just look the same. Having both a 9x and 7x I can definitely say the 9x is better.

The 9972 has 3 more feeds than the 0602. If that translates to 3 more slower feeds, that would be better.

There may be other differences they don't mention or not readily visible in the pictures; i.e. bearing sizes/styles, gears (plastic vs iron).

Would that justify an additional $500? On a new machine, possibly. Fit and finish would also come into play, but I would expect them to be similar. Certainly better than the 7x family.


----------



## cobra428 (Dec 16, 2009)

BigBore,
I have the 10 x 22 Grizz and like it very much. Another guy had problems with his on arrival but Grizz made good on it. Bigger is always better!

A pic of my mach, I added The DRO after a while handy not a necessity







Good luck with your decision

Tony


----------



## kvom (Dec 16, 2009)

The extra 1" swing and 100lbs weight can be significant advantages. For small-scale engines the extra bed length is less important (not many parts that are 2' long).

Remember that with a 3-jaw chuck, the jaws extend out of the body of the chuck, so for chucking round bar you will not get 10" capacity as the jaw ends need to clear the bed or the saddle. Given the 5" chuck supplied and assuming 1/2" capacity before then jaws protrude, your holding capacity is 5.15 vs 6.15 or about 20%. for facing.

Given the swing over the cross slide (limit for turning), there is a 1/4" difference or 2.12" vs 1.63" or a 30% advantage.

Of course you can reverse the jaws where needed, but having the extra capacity in normal use is a big advantage in my estimation.


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Dec 16, 2009)

The only thing to note is the 1 3/4"-8 spindle thread on both machines. I have this spindle size on my Clausing and finding anything to fit is near impossible. If you will be satisfied with the supplied chucks, or if you are not afraid to make backplates for new chucks, which I haven't tried yet, then it's not really a problem.

The big difference between the two is the 11x26 has a separate feed system using a worm gear driven by the slot in the lead screw, while all feeds on the 10x22 are driven by the leadscrew. Neither one has cross slide feed. If you want to use a lot of power feed, the 11x26 is probably better for you.

The nice thing is that both do metric threads. I'm trying to figure out how I could do metric with my Clausing.


----------



## hammers-n-nails (Dec 16, 2009)

on the specs it says that the 11x26 only feeds to the left though. big bore have you been to a grizzly store alot of times they will have slighty damages lathes in the scratch and dent area that are considerably cheaper, the one in springfield mo has a sale every year that has all kinds of machines that you can get for real cheap, depending on what they have you could buy 2 and make one. the old man bought a 13x40 for parts that had the electronic motor controls ripped out of it for $250.


----------



## pete (Dec 16, 2009)

BigBore,
I know nothing about the 2 lathes you are looking at but if your buget can swing it, www.weissmachinetools.com, I own the 280v-f, So far from what I see it's well worth the upgrade price, Lightest lathe I could find with a seperate feed shaft for the power feeds. I would not like to go back to a lathe without the power cross feed. 

Pete


----------



## shred (Dec 16, 2009)

I've played with the 10x22. It's a good size lathe, considerably larger than the 9x and seems to be a good unit.


----------

